# My first build of 2012 Ferrari F10



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is my first kit of the new year. It is Fujimi's Ferrari F10. The kit was easy and nicely detailed. The tire decals were missing from the kit. I sent an email, and hopefully will get a replacement set.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looks great! I have the TAMIYA F60, loved the design of the car. Too bad it didn't do well for them.
Hope to see more of these from you!
Chris


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a pretty sweet build. Did you paint that?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rns1016 said:


> That's a pretty sweet build. Did you paint that?


everything but the red body. It came nice in the kit. I just put several coats of future on it. you cant really tell the difference


----------

